
Golymer – Create HTML custom elements with Go (GopherJS) - microo8
https://github.com/microo8/golymer
======
gramstrong
Cool! I'm not too familiar with Go, but I have a weird affinity for custom
elements. I wish that I'd see cool projects that involve them more regularly,
but the community seems relatively insulated. I'll have to take a deeper look
at this later.

~~~
microo8
Maybe it is because all the major browsers, except for chrome, don't support
them. I've build this, because the polymer project made web development
exciting for me :) but javascript didn't. And go is awesoooome!

~~~
goatlover
I thought web components was supposed to be a standardized native html thing,
and not something ten different frameworks would provide for us, all with
their own way of doing it.

Seems like the standardization effort has stalled out. Did React kill the
perceived need for it?

~~~
ergo14
You are right - it is standardized thing, thought right now Opera,Safari and
Chrome supports v1 (basicly everything webkit/blink based) out-of-the-box,
Firefox has that behind flag and not ready, Edge is implementing it. You can
use the polyfills for the older browsers for now, not everything can be
polyfilled perfectly though.

Web components are a bit low-level, so you have libraries and frameworks like
Polymer, X-Tag, Svelte, SkateJS building on top of the standard to make the
development fun and friendly.

